# San Francisco: Two Sweet Pigeons need homes



## Coast Seal (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello,

I have two very sweet happy feral pigeons that need homes, they are too tame to be released. One can fly, the other has damaged wings. They have started to bond so it would be great if they could both go to the same home but separate homes would be OK too.

They have both received proper vet care and experienced care and feeding in my home since they were found. I cannot keep them myself as I have dogs and would not be able to give them the space and peace of mind they should have.

If you are interested, please do not send email, please contact:
*Pali*
by *text message* at:
*415-756-8188*


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

bumping up!

MickaCoo is full. Please help these sweet birds to find a great forever home!


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey, do you still have this pair? I figure if they are male/female they might be good foster parents? Will you ship? I'm not sure I'm interested, but I'm thinking about it.

Brian


----------



## pitbulllover (Oct 6, 2010)

Those pigeons are adorable! I'm concerned though - I have one 15-pound Miniature Schnauzer named Sophie. She's not like most M.S.s: she's a total wuss that has almost no prey instinct. Could I keep a pigeon/two pigeons despite Sophie?


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a Pit Bull and I keep pigeons. He's an exceptional dog, but it still took some scolding before he would ignore them. He's pretty trustworthy and good about accepting anything that we let come around, except for other male dogs lol.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

good luck to the cute pigeons...I guess they are not "feral" any longer..lol..

bumping...............


----------



## dapplepigeon (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice pigeons! Is their a cost if I would like to rescue them? Are they male and female? I could probably take them in. Would they be ok with a small outdoors loft? Can I handle them?


----------



## pitbulllover (Oct 6, 2010)

Caden's Aviary said:


> I have a Pit Bull and I keep pigeons. He's an exceptional dog, but it still took some scolding before he would ignore them. He's pretty trustworthy and good about accepting anything that we let come around, except for other male dogs lol.


Awesome! That's good news for me, and I love it when people train & care for their Pit Bulls right!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It isn't difficult to keep them separate. We have a pigeon who stays in the house, as she is handicapped, and a dog. Her cage is not within the dogs reach. When she is out of the cage, the dog is either out of the room, or we are right there. I don't think she would harm the bird, but you can never totally trust that. Just don't ever leave them alone together. It isn't really that difficult.


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

pitbulllover said:


> Awesome! That's good news for me, and I love it when people train & care for their Pit Bulls right!


I wouldn't have any other breed of dog. In my opinion, their loyalty is unlike any other animal. I know their reputation, but in 10 years I have never seen any proof of it at my house. Up until a few years ago I bred them, but I finally realized that I was just adding to the problem and I quit. I have now decided that when mine pass on I will take in a rescue or two. My five year old male dog has actually become my 2 year old's pet. When out in the yard, he won't leave my boy's side. I like that but it kind of scares me at the same time. He has never bitten anyone, never shown an ounce of aggression, but he's just too protective. It's really ridiculous how much he loves that boy. I'm kinda jealous, because for 3 years he was my best friend (the dog). But, I guess now I got two. lol. 

The dogs I started with years ago were out of parents that were fighting dogs. While I am 100% against fighting dogs I would like to say that dogs used for fighting are SPECIFICALY bred to be friendly to humans. Three people are in the pit while the fight is on and if any of them gets bitten the guilty dog forfeits the fight. This can get very expensive, so for that reason man-biters are absolutely not tolerated. Another thing is that gamebred dogs are much smaller than these 100 lb. behemoths you see today. Most gamedogs stay around 30-50 lbs. which makes them much less intimidating and dangerous. The dogs killing people today are much bigger and are not bred the way gamedogs used to be bred. One more thing is that they don't have locking jaws- they just have very strong jaw muscles and a very strong instinct to not let go. You can view X-rays online that show no difference the make-up of their jaws compared to other dogs. It is simply a myth. 

Sorry this is long and off topic. It is just so hard to find honest good people who love this breed and treat them right. As a fellow member of this board, I ask anyone that is against this breed based solely on their reputation to please just open their mind for a second and give them a chance. I'm not asking anyone to love them, just give them a chance. Please understand, I have to ask this because the day will come (thanks to bad owners and uneducated people) where I will no longer be able to own the dogs I love so much. 

Thank you to all who read this,
Brian


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have a part pit that we rescued from a pound several years ago. She is the sweetest, most loving creature. But as you say, they are becoming outlawed, and that is thanks to bad owners and breeding. A dog, is a dog, is a dog, but because of bad breeding and bad ownership, they are ruining the breed. Can't blame others for being weary. There is always someone there to ruin things for others by being irresponsible. I have seen what these dogs can be like on the other side too. Their jaws don't lock, as you pointed out, but the fact that they instinctively don't let go, will cause the same damage. People have ruined it for many breeds because they think it cool to own a weapon. Hard to even get house insurance today if you have a dog on THE LIST. Don't know what the answer is.


----------



## pitbulllover (Oct 6, 2010)

Caden's Aviary said:


> I wouldn't have any other breed of dog. In my opinion, their loyalty is unlike any other animal. I know their reputation, but in 10 years I have never seen any proof of it at my house. Up until a few years ago I bred them, but I finally realized that I was just adding to the problem and I quit. I have now decided that when mine pass on I will take in a rescue or two. My five year old male dog has actually become my 2 year old's pet. When out in the yard, he won't leave my boy's side. I like that but it kind of scares me at the same time. He has never bitten anyone, never shown an ounce of aggression, but he's just too protective. It's really ridiculous how much he loves that boy. I'm kinda jealous, because for 3 years he was my best friend (the dog). But, I guess now I got two. lol.
> 
> The dogs I started with years ago were out of parents that were fighting dogs. While I am 100% against fighting dogs I would like to say that dogs used for fighting are SPECIFICALY bred to be friendly to humans. Three people are in the pit while the fight is on and if any of them gets bitten the guilty dog forfeits the fight. This can get very expensive, so for that reason man-biters are absolutely not tolerated. Another thing is that gamebred dogs are much smaller than these 100 lb. behemoths you see today. Most gamedogs stay around 30-50 lbs. which makes them much less intimidating and dangerous. The dogs killing people today are much bigger and are not bred the way gamedogs used to be bred. One more thing is that they don't have locking jaws- they just have very strong jaw muscles and a very strong instinct to not let go. You can view X-rays online that show no difference the make-up of their jaws compared to other dogs. It is simply a myth.
> 
> ...


That's awesome, Brian. . . And yes, I know about all these myths, like "they'll turn against you" . . . It's so sad when you look at shelters and see how many are Pit Bulls - they really aren't "vicious" dogs.


----------

